# 2007 AZ "West" trip



## ALLSKIING (Apr 20, 2006)

I have been playing with the idea of trying to get a AZ *west* trip started for next year. As of now I trying to get an idea of how many would be interested in this. I have no real details on this trip as of yet. One thing that I think would be a good idea is getting a deposit from people since I assume some would be splitting the cost of a room. This would prevent people from backing out and leaving the other person with the entire cost of the room. So..let me know what you all think.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 20, 2006)

Great Idea.  The dates of the trip would be a major deciding factor for me.  The  Diamond Dogs  do trips out west.  I think the best way is to pick a date and see who bites.  Group discounts on this one too; I bet there are agencies that specialize in group trips like this.  Kudos for taking on such a pain-in-the-butt project.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it might be a bit early to post dates. I first want to see how much interest this thread gets before moving on. That being said I do think a weekend has to be involved.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2006)

This season was my first out west, no question about it, I'll be going again next season. I may be interested in a group trip, but ofcourse a lot would depend on the destination and date. Quick suggestions Lake Tahoo or Utah, both inexpensive and have a lot of terrain. Date, well I always feel beginning of March is the best time for snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> This season was my first out west, no question about it, I'll be going again next season. I may be interested in a group trip, but ofcourse a lot would depend on the destination and date. Quick suggestions Lake Tahoo or Utah, both inexpensive and have a lot of terrain. Date, well I always feel beginning of March is the best time for snow.




Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it real tough to get a beer in Utah?  Not that that's something we should base the entire trip on but we DO want BobR to come.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

My first choice would be Jackson Hole but I am open to others.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2006)

I'd be interested depending on a number of factors.  It's probably a long shot for me though...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it real tough to get a beer in Utah? Not that that's something we should base the entire trip on but we DO want BobR to come.


 
Good point, I don't believe beer is an issue, just go to a local supermarket. The bigger issues are wine and booze, in which case you have to plan and stock up for the hotel room since there is a limited number of liquor stores. Going out to get a drink at a restaurant is not an issue. At least that was the case where I stayed which was in Sandy, UT


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Group discounts on this one too; I bet there are agencies that specialize in group trips like this.


I would think your right about group trips. My brother works in the business..I will send him an e-mail.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm interested but can't commit at this time.

As much as I'd like to see the trip go to Jackson Hole, I think Utah is probably a more logical choice. Accomodations can be had inexpensively in Salt Lake City and the terrain in Little Cottonwood Canyon (Alta and Snowbird are 2 of my favorites) can't be beat.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

I would work around the liquor issues  Beano easy your hurting my feelings.

  When more info is put I up I will think harder about it.  Hard to swing Europe and out west in the same season.   Time and more important money.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm interested but can't commit at this time.
> 
> As much as I'd like to see the trip go to Jackson Hole, I think Utah is probably a more logical choice. Accomodations can be had inexpensively in Salt Lake City and the terrain in Little Cottonwood Canyon (Alta and Snowbird are 2 of my favorites) can't be beat.


Thanks Jim...Sounds like you know Utah a bit...Price is the deciding factor so cheap is good.


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2006)

Marc Guido from FTO now lives in SLC. Maybe he'd want to help organize this and do a combined FTO/AZ gathering. His AZ username is "First Tracks" if you want to PM him.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 21, 2006)

Utah and CO are both terrific.  Flying to Denver from NYC or Boston is only 3.5 hours, SLC is 4.5.  In my experience, you can usually find deals on Denver flights, fewer to SLC.  Flying to Jackson is much more expensive and requires a hop from Denver, SLC or Chicago.  Never been to the Sierras so can't comment.  Skied in CO about 8 times and UT twice.  

For fun and sun, it's tough to beat Summit County CO in March.  Using Breckenridge as base camp is a great central location with lots and lots and lots of fun places to stay, eat, drink, etc, and the lifts for Breck come right up from downtown.  Keystone, Copper, A-Basin and Loveland are all within 15 minutes (Vail is an hour away).  There are lots of hotels to choose from in Breck with lots of diffrent types of accommodations depending on your budget.  Altitude can be an issue in Summit County - 8000-9000' base elevations require some getting used to.  March is the big-snow month in CO, too.  

The city of SLC and Sandy are the cheaper alternatives in UT, with excellent access to Little Cottonwood Canyon (Snowbird, Alta).  Park City is MUCH more expensive but lots of fun if your budget allows.  Park City/North of SLC gives much better access to Brighton, Solitude, SnowBasin, the Canyons, Park City, etc., but even if you are in SLC, it's still only 40 minutes to Park City.  Getting a beer/drink in public is no problem in any resort areas of UT.   

Went to Grand Targhee/Jackson a few years ago in summer and boy is that some area.  If the skiing is 1/10th the scenery it'll be mind-blowing, and obviously the area has a wonderful reputation.  Targhee is well-known for dry, deep powder and snowcat skiing.  It is also in the middle of absolutely nowhere (40 min to Jackson, 15 min to Driggs, ID - nearest town), and the base "village' is barely that.  However, the smallness of Grand Targhee is pretty cool once you are there.  It's like having your own private, amazing ski resort with killer views of the Grand Tetons.    

Breckenridge is a great option.  Book cheap flights into Denver, set up a couple of hotel options, and buy multi-day tix for the area hills.  Depending on how many people are interested, I would imagine you can get a deal through Breck itself.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Chile...So if we get this thing off the ground your in? ;-)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Marc Guido from FTO now lives in SLC. Maybe he'd want to help organize this and do a combined FTO/AZ gathering. His AZ username is "First Tracks" if you want to PM him.


I will PM him.. Thanks Greg.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 21, 2006)

Bob, I'm gonna call Mirmel from DNC to see how he put together their trip.  If you talk to Robbie before hand, could you ask him?  Sorry to hurt your feelings.  I need beer too!


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 21, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Thanks Chile...So if we get this thing off the ground your in? ;-)



Perhaps, perhaps - my relatives in UT are pissed that my family always goes out to ski in CO, so we are supposed to go to UT this winter.  So I'll have to see about including an AZ trip in conjunction or separately.......however, I can be available for logistical help in setting this up.......


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I'm interested but can't commit at this time.
> 
> As much as I'd like to see the trip go to Jackson Hole, I think Utah is probably a more logical choice. Accomodations can be had inexpensively in Salt Lake City and the terrain in Little Cottonwood Canyon (Alta and Snowbird are 2 of my favorites) can't be beat.


 
Actually if you consider skiing in the Cottonwood Canyons, Sandy might be a better place to stay. It's closer to the Cottonwood Canyons then Salt Lake City and got a good deal at the Best Western also if you go for a ski package, you get your choice of 4 resorts on any day. There is one liquor store in town!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 21, 2006)

They just posted it in our ski board.  It all started cause carlo is a big time guy.  He use to be a Loon skier.lol  All the pictures and stories got Robbie motivated, cause there was not much goin on back here.  They went to Mtn Jam I believe.

Jim G would be a good contact for 1st tracks as well.


----------



## salida (Apr 21, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Utah and CO are both terrific. Flying to Denver from NYC or Boston is only 3.5 hours, SLC is 4.5. In my experience, you can usually find deals on Denver flights, fewer to SLC. Flying to Jackson is much more expensive and requires a hop from Denver, SLC or Chicago. Never been to the Sierras so can't comment. Skied in CO about 8 times and UT twice.


 
I would think air fare is about the same... Jet blue out of Boston is roughly 200 to Denver if you take the red eye...  It's not that bad I've done it a few times (plus you get blue potato chips).  Salt Lake is not as expensive as you think if you fly Southwest out of Manchester or Providence.  Roughly the same as the red eye to Denver on Jet Blue.  Just my experience.



			
				ChileMass said:
			
		

> For fun and sun, it's tough to beat Summit County CO in March. Using Breckenridge as base camp is a great central location with lots and lots and lots of fun places to stay, eat, drink, etc, and the lifts for Breck come right up from downtown. Keystone, Copper, A-Basin and Loveland are all within 15 minutes (Vail is an hour away). There are lots of hotels to choose from in Breck with lots of diffrent types of accommodations depending on your budget. Altitude can be an issue in Summit County - 8000-9000' base elevations require some getting used to. March is the big-snow month in CO, too.
> 
> The city of SLC and Sandy are the cheaper alternatives in UT, with excellent access to Little Cottonwood Canyon (Snowbird, Alta). Park City is MUCH more expensive but lots of fun if your budget allows. Park City/North of SLC gives much better access to Brighton, Solitude, SnowBasin, the Canyons, Park City, etc., but even if you are in SLC, it's still only 40 minutes to Park City. Getting a beer/drink in public is no problem in any resort areas of UT.


 
Being a Colorado native I hate to say this, but SLC is far more consistent in snow pack, and argueable offers better terrain than Summit County...  SLC is probably a better bet for a gathering like this.  That is unless anyone is interested in going to BC.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the imput salida. Looks like you could show us around..Why don't you join us.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2006)

A few pics to show what you could miss...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 22, 2006)

A group trip sounds like fun, I would go anywhere that I can fly from the Bradley/Springfield airport which is close to where we will be living. I would be flying with Southwest, so anywhere they go, I would go.

Honestly I am not a big fan of Utah, and would like to take a trip to Lake Tahoe, or Summit County, but I am flexible either way.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 22, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> A group trip sounds like fun, I would go anywhere that I can fly from the Bradley/Springfield airport which is close to where we will be living. I would be flying with Southwest, so anywhere they go, I would go.
> 
> Honestly I am not a big fan of Utah, and would like to take a trip to Lake Tahoe, or Summit County, but I am flexible either way.


That would be great if you joined us. Why don't you like Utah? I have never been but I want as many opinions as possible.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 22, 2006)

I only skied Utah once in January 1987, so it has been a little while since I was there. I remember from my brothers experience that getting anything with alcohol was a pain.

We skied Snowbird, Alta and Brighton (waist deep powder). I just like the feel of the mountains in Colorado batter, but I am not adverse to visiting Utah again.

I am planning to visit Mammoth Mountain in June, my wife does not know about it yet, but since we will be in Las Vegas from May 31st to June 8th, a quick trip to Mammoth seems in order. Southwest has cheap flights to Reno and it is only a 165 mile drive to Mammoth.

I wanted to go to A-Basin, but they are closing on June 4th and I have to work at a trade show until June 6th. So a 1 to 1 1/2 day visit to Mammoth looks possible.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 22, 2006)

I decided that I will drive the 300 miles from Las Vegas to Mammoth, so it looks like my son and I will be skiing there on June 5-6th. They currently have an 18' base:-o


----------



## NHpowderhound (Apr 22, 2006)

I would be into a west trip. IMO SLC would be a prime choice. Nothing against Colorado but like Saldia said, more consistent conditions can be found in the Wasatch. Not to mention most mountains in Colorado have a summit elevation near 13,000 feet which will make some people uke:!
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 22, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> I would be into a west trip. IMO SLC would be a prime choice. Nothing against Colorado but like Saldia said, more consistent conditions can be found in the Wasatch. Not to mention most mountains in Colorado have a summit elevation near 13,000 feet which will make some people uke:!
> ((*
> *))NHPH


 
I just booked our room at the Mammoth Mountain Inn and I am curious as to how my son will handle the 11,053' summit of the mountain. I never had altitude sickness, but I sure felt how thin the air was at the summit of Arapahoe Basin at 12,450' I did some hiking up from there to the East Wall and my world felt like it was


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 23, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it real tough to get a beer in Utah?  Not that that's something we should base the entire trip on but we DO want BobR to come.



I think it depends where in Utah you are. When I stayed in Park City the bars where open until 2:00am. We had plenty of beer.

I assume with a trip like this people would be flying in to SLC from several different starting points. Most resorts are about an easy 1/2 hour drive, so getting to the condos would be easy. If people got in late and needed to be picked up it wouldn't be a great effort to get back to the airport to do so.


----------



## salida (Apr 23, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> A few pics to show what you could miss...



Chris Figenshau is the man, one of my favorite ski photographers!


----------



## roark (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm definately interested. My preference would be Utah, butI'm game for most anywhere. Price would probably make the decision for the most part.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 24, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> A group trip sounds like fun, I would go anywhere that I can fly from the Bradley/Springfield airport which is close to where we will be living. I would be flying with Southwest, so anywhere they go, I would go.
> 
> Honestly I am not a big fan of Utah, and would like to take a trip to Lake Tahoe, or Summit County, but I am flexible either way.



I'm curious what about Utah you are not fond of?  I spent a couple of weeks there in February and had the time of my life..I can't wait to go back!


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 24, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance, but isn't it real tough to get a beer in Utah?  Not that that's something we should base the entire trip on but we DO want BobR to come.



Actually, beer is the ONLY recreational beverage that is easy to get..it has a low alcohol content..about 2-3%, but it's pretty tasty...I will recommend the Poligymy Porter...Bet you can't have just one!


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are some pics from my trip to Utah ...  ahhhhhhhhhhh Utah.

For a mini vid check out http://media.putfile.com/Utah-Mini-Vid


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Actually, beer is the ONLY recreational beverage that is easy to get..it has a low alcohol content..about 2-3%, but it's pretty tasty...I will recommend the Poligymy Porter...Bet you can't have just one!


 
Poligymy Porter was good, I also enjoyed the Dead Horse Ale. Got that at Snowbird lodge where you can take it outside. It was fun saying "I'll have 3 Dead Horses, outside"


----------



## salida (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Poligymy Porter was good, I also enjoyed the Dead Horse Ale. Got that at Snowbird lodge where you can take it outside. It was fun saying "I'll have 3 Dead Horses, outside"



My name is porter....


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2006)

Listening to thaller1 and whaller1 talk about their trip to Utah made me very interested in trying to plan a trip west. A group trip could be very interesting and fun!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> Listening to thaller1 and whaller1 talk about their trip to Utah made me very interested in trying to plan a trip west. A group trip could be very interesting and fun!


 
That's for sure, what isn't fun is organizing it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like Utah wins out...Cool the destination is set. As for how many days I think 5 would be great. 2 days to travel and 3 to ski. Does this work for people? With a trip like this one will have to dip into the Vacation days..I don't see less then 5 day worth a trip out west. Thoughts?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Poligymy Porter was good, I also enjoyed the Dead Horse Ale. Got that at Snowbird lodge where you can take it outside. It was fun saying "I'll have 3 Dead Horses, outside"




How about "I'll have Polygamy with three Dead Horses outside."


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Looks like Utah wins out...Cool the destination is set. As for how many days I think 5 would be great. 2 days to travel and 3 to ski. Does this work for people? With a trip like this one will have to dip into the Vacation days..I don't see less then 5 day worth a trip out west. Thoughts?


 
Actually the nice thing about Utah is that you can go out for 5 nights and ski 5 days. I got there on a Thursday night, skied Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. Got to the airport by 3:00, returned the car, had some dinner, and caught the 4:45 out.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> How about "I'll have Polygamy with three Dead Horses outside."


 
Hey now!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Actually the nice thing about Utah is that you can go out for 5 nights and ski 5 days. I got there on a Thursday night, skied Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday. Got to the airport by 3:00, returned the car, had some dinner, and caught the 4:45 out.


Ya but you were shot for like a week. Missed the whole southern outing and all:lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Ya but you were shot for like a week. Missed the whole southern outing and all:lol:


 
Hehe, you have a  memory! Yes I was, but it was worth it, especially considering that on the last day we got 13". Tired, but smiling all week!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok so.....5 days in Utah...Lets try to pin down a month. I would really like Feb but March would also work well.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone with kids (read: me) will have to go during winter break, which in my neck of the woods is Presidents' Week (3rd week in Feb).  Conditions in Utah are likely to be pretty sweet right about then.....


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Ok so.....5 days in Utah...Lets try to pin down a month. I would really like Feb but March would also work well.


 
OK, wrench in works. I was actually speaking to my wife about this last week. We went for 5 days this season and decided next season it would be a good idea to take those 5 days during the week so that we can stretch this out to 9 days between weekends. That is what we will most likely do next season. Pros, more days and you only use 5 vacation days. Con, cost more money traveling on a weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> OK, wrench in works. I was actually speaking to my wife about this last week. We went for 5 days this season and decided next season it would be a good idea to take those 5 days during the week so that we can stretch this out to 9 days between weekends. That is what we will most likely do next season. Pros, more days and you only use 5 vacation days. Con, cost more money traveling on a weekend.


We all don't have to be there the same amout of time. As long as we all meet up at one time or another.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 24, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Anyone with kids (read: me) will have to go during winter break, which in my neck of the woods is Presidents' Week (3rd week in Feb).  Conditions in Utah are likely to be pretty sweet right about then.....


My kids will be staying home with grandma for this trip :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> We all don't have to be there the same amout of time. As long as we all meet up at one time or another.


 
Just throwing it out there. Yeah I think late February early March is a good safe time to go. Although you can never predict, best chance of decent snow during that time.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 24, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> My kids will be staying home with grandma for this trip :razz:



I have a problem in that I have left my kids home with the grandparents too many times and now they are old enough to bitch about being left behind.  Remind me why I had kids again - ??  ;-)


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> I'm curious what about Utah you are not fond of? I spent a couple of weeks there in February and had the time of my life..I can't wait to go back!


 
I am just more familiar with Colorado having been there about 15 times and I like the proximity of major skiing in summit county. I especially like Winter Park/Mary Jane., but I am not a fan of Vail.

I agree that Utah looks to have deeper/more reliable snow, it's just a personal preference over which state I like better.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 24, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Anyone with kids (read: me) will have to go during winter break, which in my neck of the woods is Presidents' Week (3rd week in Feb). Conditions in Utah are likely to be pretty sweet right about then.....


 
The same applies for me and my skiing shadow, there is no way I can go without Warren.:wink:


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 24, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am just more familiar with Colorado having been there about 15 times and I like the proximity of major skiing in summit county. I especially like Winter Park/Mary Jane., but I am not a fan of Vail.
> 
> I agree that Utah looks to have deeper/more reliable snow, it's just a personal preference over which state I like better.



I completely agree with you.  Personally, I just like CO better, too.  The UT hills you really want to ski (Alta, SnowBird, Brighton, Solitude, Snow Basin) are much more spartan than their CO counterparts (except A-Basin). This is of course assuming that Park City, the Canyons and Deer Valley are probably not on the short list for an AZ trip.   

But all that said, I have skied UT twice and thought it was great.  Last time we skied 3 out of 5 days at Snow Basin because it was just that good and there was no reason to go anywhere else......


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> Listening to thaller1 and whaller1 talk about their trip to Utah made me very interested in trying to plan a trip west. A group trip could be very interesting and fun!



Hi Terry!  Our area of choice is the Ogden Valley...  if any of you have been out to SLC before then you may know why..what IS that haze over the city??  If you are not into the bar scene and you are there to ski/board..this is the place to be.  You can get a condo that sleeps 10 or more for 780/week and it is only 5 minutes to Powder Mountain, 20 to Snowbasin, 1.25 hours to Alta, Snowbird, Solitude & Brighton..  about 1.5 to the Park City area.. the traveling in Utah is not like that of the I-70 traffic in Colorado... and there's a liquor store about 15 minutes from the condos...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Hi Terry! Our area of choice is the Ogden Valley... if any of you have been out to SLC before then you may know why..what IS that haze over the city?? If you are not into the bar scene and you are there to ski/board..this is the place to be. You can get a condo that sleeps 10 or more for 780/week and it is only 5 minutes to Powder Mountain, 20 to Snowbasin, 1.25 hours to Alta, Snowbird, Solitude & Brighton.. about 1.5 to the Park City area.. the traveling in Utah is not like that of the I-70 traffic in Colorado... and there's a liquor store about 15 minutes from the condos...


 
Now that sounds interesting! Especially the 780/week.


----------



## roark (Apr 25, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Now that sounds interesting! Especially the 780/week.


 
divided by 10 (or heck, even 5!) = drinking money!:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2006)

I would consider it if the room only cost that much.  I was more concerned about the flight cost and when the trip would take place.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 25, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Hi Terry!  Our area of choice is the Ogden Valley...  if any of you have been out to SLC before then you may know why..what IS that haze over the city??  If you are not into the bar scene and you are there to ski/board..this is the place to be.  You can get a condo that sleeps 10 or more for 780/week and it is only 5 minutes to Powder Mountain, 20 to Snowbasin, 1.25 hours to Alta, Snowbird, Solitude & Brighton..  about 1.5 to the Park City area.. the traveling in Utah is not like that of the I-70 traffic in Colorado... and there's a liquor store about 15 minutes from the condos...


Sold.......Anymore info on this would be great!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 25, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I would consider it if the room only cost that much.  I was more concerned about the flight cost and when the trip would take place.


I think we are looking at late feb or early March.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 25, 2006)

That would not work for me.  I'll be on vacation with the family then.  I was thinking mid to late April.  Possibly replacing my Europe trip with this one.  I know most folks thoughts have changed to other things in April. I'm sure the group would like your time frame better.


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 25, 2006)

check out http://www.valleylodging.com/properties/wl210.htm

ok so this one is 900, but still!!

Moosehollow Condos, Wolf Creek and many more...the area is not built up so if you decide to go here stock up on the essentials, but I'll tell you it's some of the best skiing ..Powder Mtn. is O'natural..no man made snow and almost no boundaries.. the only "line" I ever waited in ..on a Saturday consisted of 1 person in front of me!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 25, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> check out http://www.valleylodging.com/properties/wl210.htm
> 
> ok so this one is 900, but still!!
> 
> Moosehollow Condos, Wolf Creek and many more...the area is not built up so if you decide to go here stock up on the essentials, but I'll tell you it's some of the best skiing ..Powder Mtn. is O'natural..no man made snow and almost no boundaries.. the only "line" I ever waited in ..on a Saturday consisted of 1 person in front of me!


Sweet..Thanks thaller1


----------



## andyzee (Apr 25, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I would consider it if the room only cost that much. I was more concerned about the flight cost and when the trip would take place.


 
Not sure what it'll be like next season, but this season I paid $330 per person rt. If I had booked a day earlier, it would have been about 300. Main thing is to book at least a month ahead. Oh, that's from the NYC area.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 25, 2006)

Again - if I can pull this off, my family would be staying in the Morgan/Mountain Green area about 20 min south of Snowbasin.  Like the man said, if you're not really into the bar scene and just wanna ski/ride, this is the place to be.  Very quiet, but you'll be ready for sleep each night......


----------



## thaller1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> That would not work for me.  I'll be on vacation with the family then.  I was thinking mid to late April.  Possibly replacing my Europe trip with this one.  I know most folks thoughts have changed to other things in April. I'm sure the group would like your time frame better.




Late season would be even cheaper...  we are thinking of taking two trips out next year..one for 2 weeks and a floating week in case of snow..so we might be interested in April as well as February/March..


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a little late to chime in here but I'm definitely interested in a trip to Utah next season.  Late Feb or early March sounds perfect.  I can't commit now but I'm interested in finding out more details as they develop.  I'll be sure to stay tuned to this thread.


----------



## teachski (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm interested, but I could only do a school vacation as I am a teacher.  I would also have to watch the money.  I've never been to any of the places mentioned, so I have no preference.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 29, 2006)

teachski said:
			
		

> I'm interested, but I could only do a school vacation as I am a teacher.  I would also have to watch the money.  I've never been to any of the places mentioned, so I have no preference.



Ditto on all counts.


----------



## RIDEr (May 1, 2006)

http://www.skithewest.com

A great site for quotes and deals in the majority of West Coast resorts.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 2, 2006)

Things are happening behind the scenes with this trip. Look for an update soon.


----------



## andyzee (May 2, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Things are happening behind the scenes with this trip. Look for an update soon.


 
Tease!


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2006)

Wow, Dave, this is a huge undertaking.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Wow, Dave, this is a huge undertaking.


Just make sure I don't spend any money at the Bar;-) I found a good connection so its pretty smooth and easy so far.


----------



## Greg (May 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Just make sure I don't spend any money at the Bar;-) I found a good connection so its pretty smooth and easy so far.


Shhhhhh. You supposed to make it seem like your busting your ass here. Remember, there's a bar tab on the line...


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Shhhhhh. You supposed to make it seem like your busting your ass here. Remember, there's a bar tab on the line...


 
He comes up with something good, it won't matter if he busts his ass or not. He'll be taken care of. :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2006)

A web site has been set up for this trip. Nothing is set in stone...Dates and other things can be moved around a bit.  The price is set per person and 2 to a room. If you want more then 2 in a room the price will go down. Feed back would be great.

http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050306-093201_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html#Top


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> A web site has been set up for this trip. Nothing is set in stone...Dates and other things can be moved around a bit.  The price is set per person and 2 to a room. If you want more then 2 in a room the price will go down. Feed back would be great.
> 
> http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050306-093201_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html#Top



I'm not familiar with the hotel, but I'm not too fussy about accomodations as long as it's clean and relatively quiet. I would add the extra lift ticket, so it would work out to about $100 day for lodging, breakfast, lift tickets, and all transportation except airfare.

I think that's a damn good deal!


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2006)

Dave appreciate your effort, but that deal isn't all that great. This past season we stayed at Best Western in Sandy at $169 a night for 2 people. This included lift tickets to the same resorts. So 5 x $169 = $845 - 94 (1 day lift tix for 2)=  $751/2 people= 375.5 per person . Sandy is half way between SLC and the resorts and there was no group required for this rate. For an additional $40 a day you got a small front wheel drive rental, that brings the total to 395.5 per person with a car. Now not sure if they'll have the same rates for next year, but that was what it cost us this past season.


----------



## JimG. (May 3, 2006)

Well Dave, as you can see Andyzee and myself were a big help.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Well Dave, as you can see Andyzee and myself were a big help.


Ha...We just wanted to start with something. Sandy is in the works and those dates are just a starting point.


----------



## ChileMass (May 3, 2006)

My kids' school vacation is typically the 3rd week of Feb., so those dates probably wouldn't work for me.  But - I understand this is just a starting point, so let me know if you make changes.  I will keep my eye on this thread.  

Didn't see any info on airfare deals - is your agent working on that as well?


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Didn't see any info on airfare deals - is your agent working on that as well?


We would need to pick the date before we start looking at airfare. It might be best for people to get that on there own. But its still early.


----------



## dmc (May 3, 2006)

Tahoe..

But it doesn't matter - I really hoping to get to interior BC again...  But I'm always in for a Tahoe, Utah or JH trip...

Another good option is Summit Co., Colorado...  Lot's of ski choices and great beer...

Oh and in Utah you have to buy non 3.2 beer at the same place you buy your booze..  Grocery stores sell the crap...  Utah does make it tough to get a good beer..


----------



## andyzee (May 3, 2006)

Here's the link for Best Western Ski packages in Utah. Once again, not sure how the price may change for the next season. http://www.cottontree.net/ski/


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 3, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Here's the link for Best Western Ski packages in Utah. Once again, not sure how the price may change for the next season. http://www.cottontree.net/ski/


Cool thanks..I will let Kevin see them.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 4, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Here's the link for Best Western Ski packages in Utah. Once again, not sure how the price may change for the next season. http://www.cottontree.net/ski/


One thing that has been pointed out is that these rates do not include tax which would add $10 to 15 per day. One other thing is that there is no airport shuttles which wouls bring the price even higher. All in all I think both packages work out to about the same.


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> One thing that has been pointed out is that these rates do not include tax which would add $10 to 15 per day. One other thing is that there is no airport shuttles which wouls bring the price even higher. All in all I think both packages work out to about the same.


 
This is true, but one important thing is the fact that this hotel is 12-14 miles from the resorts as opposed to the 25 miles that SLC is from the resorts. Another thing is, they provide bus tickets to the resorts, although by the second day I decided to rent a car anyway.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 4, 2006)

There is an update for places to stay. The Crystal Inn has been added to the list of places. It is located near Sandy and the price is about the same as the other option but with a free breakfast and better location.

http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050406-112425_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html


----------



## andyzee (May 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> There is an update for places to stay. The Crystal Inn has been added to the list of places. It is located near Sandy and the price is about the same as the other option but with a free breakfast and better location.
> 
> http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050406-112425_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html


 
Damn, you mean there was no free breakfast with the other one!  JK . I don't care about $20 bucks one way or the other, I just wanna ski! The closer to the mountains the better. For now, I'd say I'm up for it.


----------



## JimG. (May 5, 2006)

Just in case anyone is still thinking of Jackson Hole as an option here, read here about the many good reasons to not go there next season:

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=1746


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 9, 2006)

Bumping this so people can see the proposal.

http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050406-112425_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html


----------



## andyzee (May 13, 2006)

Should make it a sticky, this is not a typical AZ gathering. This would insure that people don't forget about it. For me the location and time frame sound good, I may still lean towards the Best Western at Sandy, but I'm flexible.


----------



## kingslug (May 16, 2006)

We always stay at the Residence Inn at the base of Big Cottonwood. When up north we stay at Wolf Creek Inn. I'll prolly be up there at least twice next year so I could plan it around this. Unless this deal is better than what we can get. Depends on our timeshare status. I do prefer Little Cottonwood but Powder Mountain and Snowbasin can be very good. Real beer is about 2 bucks a bottle at the state liquor stores and booze is about 30 % more expensive than NY prices. But you won't be drinking that much anyway as the exhaustion kicks in about 2 to 3 hours after you are done for the day.


----------



## andyzee (May 16, 2006)

We're a long ways off, but I would suggest we see how many people we have that are interested and then see about working out the best deal.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 3, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Bumping this so people can see the proposal.
> 
> http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050406-112425_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html


Looks good to me, where do we sign up?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 5, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Bumping this so people can see the proposal.
> 
> http://www.moguls.com/groups/Proposals/050406-112425_AlpineZone_SaltLakeCity_02-11-07.html


 
Sorry I'm too lazy to read the whole thread ..  .  Does this include airfare?  If so it is a good deal.  if you stay at the Crystal INN.  I believe you can want to many chain restaurants near the mall for dinner.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 6, 2006)

I found a condo in Eden (2 bedroom) for $700/week at the base of Powder Mtn.  Heading out 1/27ish- 2/10ish.  If anyone's around during that time shoot me a PM and we can hook you up with a tour of Powder or Snowbasin..


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 6, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm too lazy to read the whole thread ..  .  Does this include airfare?  If so it is a good deal.  if you stay at the Crystal INN.  I believe you can want to many chain restaurants near the mall for dinner.


Airfare isn't listed so I would have to assume that it is not included.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, where do we sign up?


You can call or E-mail Kevin and he will add you to the list.

ksheahan@moguls.com


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 6, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm too lazy to read the whole thread ..  .  Does this include airfare?  If so it is a good deal.  if you stay at the Crystal INN.  I believe you can want to many chain restaurants near the mall for dinner.


Airfare is not included.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 10, 2006)

Bump


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2006)

FYI, I ain't forgotten


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just booked a condo in Huntsville, Utah, 5 miles from Snowbasin..  for 14 nights it was 1972.00 (including all taxes etc.)  it has it's own hot tub and jacuzzi!  

Bring on winter!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Just booked a condo in Huntsville, Utah, 5 miles from Snowbasin.. for 14 nights it was 1972.00 (including all taxes etc.) it has it's own hot tub and jacuzzi!
> 
> Bring on winter!


 
Sounds like a nice deal, what period did you get it for?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

You have way to much vacation.  Have a great time.


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 9, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice deal, what period did you get it for?


 January 27 - February 10..


----------



## thaller1 (Aug 9, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> You have way to much vacation.  Have a great time.




  Working is overrated!  ha ha ha


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> January 27 - February 10..


 
Sounds good, hope you get plenty of pow!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 9, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Just booked a condo in Huntsville, Utah, 5 miles from Snowbasin..  for 14 nights it was 1972.00 (including all taxes etc.)  it has it's own hot tub and jacuzzi!
> 
> Bring on winter!


Nice deal...Bring us back some pics!!


----------



## lloyd braun (Aug 23, 2006)

please see this link:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/9602-do-any-you-travel-colorado.html


----------



## roark (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a flight on Southwest to burn, so this is looking more affordable!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 26, 2006)

roark said:


> Got a flight on Southwest to burn, so this is looking more affordable!


 

So I take that to mean that you'll try to make the 2006/2007AZ West Summit?


----------



## roark (Aug 27, 2006)

andyzee said:


> So I take that to mean that you'll try to make the 2006/2007AZ West Summit?


It's looking like it.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 27, 2006)

roark said:


> It's looking like it.


 
Cool, it would be nice if we can get such a trip together.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2006)

Let's keep this one up there! http://killingtonaccessrd.com/Smilies/bumpit.gif


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

So how are things looking for this outing. I do plan on heading out west and am presently looking at getting airline tix to Utah for the first week of March, if possible, may plan on 2 weeks and go outside of Utah the second week.


----------



## roark (Nov 15, 2006)

IIRC there were dates on the proposal a few pages back. How firm are those? 

I'll probably be taking a trip to CO to meet up with some of the wife's family. It'd be nice if I can hop over to/from CO to UT.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

Allskiing, your trip dude, start coordinating. We need to know


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 15, 2006)

The web page is gone.... I think the best thing is to pick a date and the people that want to go can bounce prices off each other. Looks like you had the best rates anyway Z. Thoughts?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> The web page is gone.... I think the best thing is to pick a date and the people that want to go can bounce prices off each other. Looks like you had the best rates anyway Z. Thoughts?


 
Well, for now I'm planning on going the first and/or the second week of March. Not written in stone and I am flexible, would be fun to get a group together, but I would like to start working on airline tix now to get the best rates. The place we stayed at last year was the Best Western in Sandy Utah, decent rates, good hotel and pretty central to both Cottonwood Canyons, thanx Tirolerpeter! Their package price has gone up and they don't show the same amount of options as last year, but they are flexible. i.e. you don't use a lift ticket, you don't get charged. http://www.bestwesterncottontreeinn.com/sandy/specials.htm


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well, for now I'm planning on going the first and/or the second week of March.



Looks like I'll be in Salt Lake City from February 24th until March 3rd. Can't wait


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Looks like I'll be in Salt Lake City from February 24th until March 3rd. Can't wait


 
What's the story, stupid question, but going skiing? Is that date set in stone or are you flexible?


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

It's a set thing. We're having a carving course at Brighton/Solitude Feb 26-March2nd and then we'll have three extra days to just ski at other resorts (2/24, 2/25, 3/3). 

We'll be staying at Brighton Lodge but we are renting a car, since it's like a dead place after 4pm.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> It's a set thing. We're having a carving course at Brighton/Solitude Feb 26-March2nd and then we'll have three extra days to just ski at other resorts (2/24, 2/25, 3/3).
> 
> We'll be staying at Brighton Lodge but we are renting a car, since it's like a dead place after 4pm.


 
Good idea getting a car. When we were out there last season, we didn't get one at first, but got one by the second day. Public transportation is good there and will get you between the mountains, but a car is better, you set your own schedule. 

Definately go to Alta/Snowbird. Maybe we'll see you there


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Good idea getting a car. When we were out there last season, we didn't get one at first, but got one by the second day. Public transportation is good there and will get you between the mountains, but a car is better, you set your own schedule.
> 
> Definately go to Alta/Snowbird. Maybe we'll see you there



Alta/Snowbird is sure thing. I've been there last year (on exactly the same trip) and loved it! Brighton is nice too, I think it's a more local hill, very popular with snowboarders. I'm planning to try two new resorts this year, still undecided, though. 

Let me know when you finalize your trip plans and maybe we can get together :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Alta/Snowbird is sure thing. I've been there last year (on exactly the same trip) and loved it! Brighton is nice too, I think it's a more local hill, very popular with snowboarders. I'm planning to try two new resorts this year, still undecided, though.


 

We had a great time at Solitude and hear that Snow Basin is supposed to be great.


zook said:


> Let me know when you finalize your trip plans and maybe we can get together :beer:


 
Can't do it on the east coast, maybe we'll have more luck on the west coast


----------



## zook (Nov 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> We had a great time at Solitude and hear that Snow Basin is supposed to be great.
> 
> 
> Can't do it on the east coast, maybe we'll have more luck on the west coast



It will happen some day - maybe even 12/15th


----------



## andyzee (Nov 16, 2006)

zook said:


> Looks like I'll be in Salt Lake City from February 24th until March 3rd. Can't wait


 
OK, let's all join Zook!


----------



## Marc (Nov 17, 2006)

So...

Who's shackin' up with me on this trip??


----------



## roark (Nov 17, 2006)

Marc said:


> So...
> 
> Who's shackin' up with me on this trip??



After all your talk of nocturnal emissions and the like, I nominate... somebody else!


----------



## andyzee (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd say we think about a date first, I would like to start making travel plans. You guys can figure out the shacking up part later.


----------



## roark (Nov 17, 2006)

Until I know the dates of a seminar I have to attend (either late Feb or mid March) I can't commit.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't been following this thread for while. What is the general plan? I may be able to join the party.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## andyzee (Dec 9, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:


> I haven't been following this thread for while. What is the general plan? I may be able to join the party.
> 
> ((*
> *))NHPH



Unless it's changed, the general plan is to head out to Utah this season, late February early March time frame. However, we do need to start planning at this point. Me personally I have been starting to look at airline tickets so far and am thinking of going late February, early March. Unless others chime in and decide on a different date.


----------



## roark (Dec 11, 2006)

Currently I'm in lovely Iselin NJ March 15-19. It could change to Boston in late Feb, but I'm not holding my breath. For now I'll say earlier is better for me (athough we should probably avoid Pres. day weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2006)

FYI, I plan on making reservations for myself today. I'm looking at either the last week of February or first week of March.


----------



## zook (Dec 18, 2006)

AndyZee - I'll be in Utah from Feb 23rd to Mar 3. It would be nice to meet you guys there


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2006)

zook said:


> AndyZee - I'll be in Utah from Feb 23rd to Mar 3. It would be nice to meet you guys there


 
Actually, I was looking at 2/22-3/2, looking to keep the airline price down. I plan on making reservations this evening, I'll let you know what I come up with.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 18, 2006)

OK, hotel is booked. We're staying at the Sandy Best Western, 2/22-3/2. The ski package is $225 for room, lift tix for two(Solitude, Brighton, Alta, Snowbird), and car. It's an additional $40 a day for an SUV and $50 for each additional person. Zook, see you then, anyone else in?

edit: If anyone else is interested hotel info here: http://www.cottontree.net/ski/ and already extended to 3/3  found that the flight is the same price coming back on Saturday


----------



## andyzee (Dec 22, 2006)

Bump it!


----------



## koreshot (Dec 25, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Bump it!



Andy, I am interested!  Sorry I am late to the party and sorry to ask this, but can you repost a summary of the trip to make sure the dates/place/duration/cost works for me?  Christmas day and all - too lazy to read all 16 pages of the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 2, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Andy, I am interested! Sorry I am late to the party and sorry to ask this, but can you repost a summary of the trip to make sure the dates/place/duration/cost works for me? Christmas day and all - too lazy to read all 16 pages of the thread.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Well, nothing really organized at the moment. This thread was started some time ago and there was talk of different places to stay, different times, etc... Bottom line, I needed to make plans and this is the plans that I made. Would be nice if others can join in at any time. 

I am staying at the Best Western in Sandy, UT.
This is about 1/2 hour away from the Big and Little Cottonwood Canyon ski areas.
February 22 - March 3
Room rates can be found at http://www.cottontree.net/ski/ I paid $265 a night for room, 2 lift tix, and SUV rental.
Flight is Delta out of Newark for $308 + tax= $330
Plan to ski Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Snowbasin, and possibly Powder Mountain.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 9, 2007)

One last


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2007)

Alta/Snowbird expecting 12-18" Friday  Going once, going twice, I'm out of here!   Reports to follow.


----------



## zook (Feb 22, 2007)

See you there Andy!


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll probably stick with Jackson hole next winter.  I got a ton of friends who work out there.  nothing like a free place to stay and free skiing


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2007)

zook said:


> See you there Andy!


Well, at least one AZer makes it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 22, 2007)

Have fun Andy!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 22, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Have fun Andy!


 
Thanks, it may be a bit hairy making it into and out of the mountains tomorrow or Saturday. Predictions are up to 2 feet.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Feb 24, 2007)

Not sure if anything has been planned As I just hit "Post reply"

But, Just to add my 2 cents I think Whistler is a hell of an experience
I did this two years back, with 23 others as Whistler was in the midst of their worst season ever for snowfall, and we still had a good time...and $$ goes further in CA, makes for fun doing Jaegerbombs at Longhosrns come 3'oclock

Pluses
8000+ acres, a mile of vert, and the Blackcomb Glacier (its like being in an Ansel Adams picture absolutely stunning)

Minuses
you need a day for travel on either end of the trip---other than that, I cannot think of any


----------

